# Which is better: Desktop, Laptop, or Tablet?



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Which do you like better?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

How do you afford all this if you aren't working?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It really depends on what it's for. In terms of performance a good desktop pc will win, but it's not always necessary.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh okay. Programming?


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Desktops will always be kings when it comes to heavy duty task and longevity.

Tablets give portability above everything else.

Laptops are the middle point.

So it all depends on what do you want/need it for.


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

...


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Prefer my desktop using the touchpad on a laptop felt weird. I miss being able to take my laptop to bed when I feel like laying down and going on the computer but I just use my mobile phone internet when I want to do that.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I voted for laptop because I'm not familiar with tablet compatibility. I know what it is but I don't know what it's used for. Just a smaller laptop?

If tablets can be a little smaller and can also be used as a cell phone, then that would just make it the best computer device ever. I think that's the next big step; call them "phone computers." They're a little smaller than tablets but a little bigger than cell phones.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I agree. My smartphone is like a tablet computer, which confuses me. It's basically a tablet, but smaller and can make calls.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Schierke said:


> Desktops will always be kings when it comes to heavy duty task and longevity.
> 
> Tablets give portability above everything else.
> 
> ...


Voted the fourth option because of this. The three of them have their pros and cons, it's a kind of stalemate for me :b

I think netbooks are the ones that lose on this subject.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I go for laptop cos they are also portable. All my laptops have been gifts..that's really bad

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I like laying in my bed with laptop.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I agree. My smartphone is like a tablet computer, which confuses me. It's basically a tablet, but smaller and can make calls.


Can someone explain how tablets are anything more than oversized smartphones?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't get why people need a tablet when they already have a smartphone and a laptop. Seems like a waste.

Some of my mom's fifth grade students have had iPads - Ridiculous!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nothing better than a good old desktop. Laptop is fine for portability but if I can only afford one, it's gotta be a desktop. Besides. Laptops are a pain to service and upgrade. It's easy as can be with a desktop. Two thumbscrews and the price of the part.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

I have all 3.

- Nothing can beat the performance+price+DURABILITY+extensibility of a desktop. Even a decade old Pentium desktop is still very good.
- A laptop offers portability while sacrificing performance and/or price.
- Tablets are just junk for me. Poor durability, pricey, not capable of serious work, etc.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> I like laying in my bed with laptop.


Beware of blocking the vents and overheating! But I enjoy that too.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

arnie said:


> Can someone explain how tablets are anything more than oversized smartphones?


That's pretty much their exact definition.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Desktops. They last longer and have loads of more memory. Not to mention they're way better for gaming.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I consider tablets as strictly entertainment. If you need to actually get work done you need a laptop or desktop. As far as smart phones vs tablets go, the only benefit of tablets is that sometimes it's nicer to read / view things on a bigger screen. :stu



WillYouStopDave said:


> Besides. Laptops are a pain to service and upgrade. It's easy as can be with a desktop. Two thumbscrews and the price of the part.


Only if you're tech savvy and know what you need to replace/upgrade. Otherwise desktops are a bigger pain to service.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Desktops for power, gaming, price. I don't even think you can get a laptop with the power of my desktop. If you can, it will be very expesive. I also have multiple large monitors. You won't see me cuddling in bed with it anytime soon.

Laptops for portable power but less than a desktop for the same price. Single smaller monitor (I know I could plug in multiple monitors but that essentially turns it into a desktop at that point). Wife has a laptop she uses for school and entertainment. She likes to be able to sit on the couch or in bed with it and be able to take it with her when we travel. I wouldn't have any use for more than one in the household.

Tablets for everything I do on my phone except with a larger screen. I really only use the ipad laying in bed. Surf the net, play games, and watch videos. It's not any good for any kind of work I do. I need a desktop for that or at least a laptop for limited use. Tablets are getting more powerful and I like the ones that will allow you to run windows programs. That would be more useful in that you don't have to buy special apps.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*The three are for normal people*

They're all used plainly to retrieve info provided by servers and the content 
They're getting smaller

People who buy cars aren't the people who make them

People who like to watch movies
aren't the people who do the acting, producing , directing, scripting, camera operation or all the rest

And like watching TV and buy what adverts tell them to

Go on holiday on a plane
Life is better for a commercial pilot

I want to know what it takes to be allowed to do real things that makes people happy

Getting energy & water
from people drilling for oil, etc...


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

I'd never really go back to a Desktop PC unless I got into gaming again, or needed it for professional work that needed extra grunt. I'm happy with a relatively powerful laptop now and chose that, I also like surfing on my "phablet".


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

I prefer a laptop for being fairly compact, can take it to any room I like and use it. Of course, desktops are better suited for gaming, no argument about that. I wish minecraft would stop lagging on my laptop, seems worse with every update. Other than that laptop works great for me. Tablets seem kind of useless, smartphones have it all now.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

I use my laptop way more. If you're not a PC gamer there's no real point in having a desktop, since any small positives other than power for gaming are vastly outweighed by a laptop's portability (use it in bed, at a desk, put it by the TV to watch stuff via HDMI).

I have a tablet and it's pretty neat. Smartphones do most of the same job, but the bigger screen makes tablets a lot better for watching TV/movies/music DVDs you've ripped, and for playing games too if you have a Bluetooth controller. And not having a keyboard gives it the edge over a laptop for use in bed or wherever. I love my tablet, but since I rarely use it for anything other than watching video and playing games and use my phone or my laptop for everything else I'd find it pretty hard to justify paying full price for one (my dad gave me his when he got a better one


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Luna Sea said:


> If you're not a PC gamer there's no real point in having a desktop, since any small positives other than power for gaming are vastly outweighed by a laptop's portability (use it in bed, at a desk, put it by the TV to watch stuff via HDMI).


Not really, a laptop will be far, far less powerful compared to a desktop for the same price, are much harder (if not outright impossible) to upgrade and usually last a lot less due to heat issues.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Laptops. Can't even remember what it's like using a desktop anymore anyway.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Schierke said:


> Not really, a laptop will be far, far less powerful compared to a desktop for the same price, are much harder (if not outright impossible) to upgrade and usually last a lot less due to heat issues.


For sure, but the only reason 99.99% of people would need a more powerful machine would be if they wanted to use it for gaming. A laptop is plenty powerful for every other normal task.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

iPad Mini is the best,


----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Depends on the requirements of the user.

My preference is desktops but I do not like pre-built OEM desktops.
I custom build all mine so I know I will be using a system I will be happy with.

If I am traveling I will use a netbook.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Raeden said:


> That's pretty much their exact definition.


So what's the point then? Just get a fast smartphone with a 5 inch screen like the s4 and you can do 95% of what could be doing on a tablet. It's funny that the mini tablets are so popular when a 7 inch screen is only 2 inches bigger than a lot of smartphones. What's the point in having both?


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

arnie said:


> So what's the point then? Just get a fast smartphone with a 5 inch screen like the s4 and you can do 95% of what could be doing on a tablet. It's funny that the mini tablets are so popular when a 7 inch screen is only 2 inches bigger than a lot of smartphones. What's the point in having both?


My roommate used her tablet quite a lot, and she just used it to surf facebook and play candy crush. I suppose it's easier to get a high score on angry birds when you're playing on a 7 inch screen.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

It feels like comparing apples and oranges.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

wrongnumber said:


> Only if you're tech savvy and know what you need to replace/upgrade. Otherwise desktops are a bigger pain to service.


 You'd be surprised how easy it is. A computer only has a few basic parts. Pretty much everything only fits one way and there are tons of Youtube vids that show you exactly what you need to do. It only gets more complicated when you want much higher performance. If you just want to replace a bad part it's extremely easy. There's really no reason you ever have to pay someone to fix a desktop.

With a laptop, you have to get the case open before you can even start.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Laptop. I don't like sitting at a desk for very long. I just want my next laptop to be lighter than the current one and have longer battery power. Current laptop is too heavy to really bring to places without hurting my back. 

If I had the money I'd probably buy both a laptop and a tablet.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

desktop is better for playing games, but i chose laptops anyway because i dont like obligations


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yeah, I prefer my laptop and tablet for the portability. Especially the tablet, I can carry it anywhere, and it is so easy to use.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Desktops. I don't like laptops. They're more portable, but mine still very heavy to carry round and I don't like being on it feeling like people are looking over my shoulder. And I always feel awkward when I'm not using a mouse.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Desktops are the best. I spend far more time on my tablet, but that's only because I watch Youtube for a while before going to sleep.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

probably offline said:


> It feels like comparing apples and oranges.


 The latest propaganda that they're trying to make true by saying it often is that "the desktop is dead". Probably has a lot to do with the fact that Windows 8 didn't kill the desktop the way they thought it would.

Obviously, people are probably buying more portable devices now that they're actually available but there's no way I'd trade my desktop for a laptop. And I'm not even a gamer. If you're a gamer or someone who likes to constantly upgrade your system, trying to work with a laptop is just nuts.

And I don't feel the need to use the internet when I'm out and about anyway. I guess I would if my time at home was much more limited but if I want to be online, I just stay home.


----------



## Mike81 (Aug 27, 2013)

If you're only going to own one, my vote absolutely goes to the laptop.

Otherwise, a desktop and a tablet would make a good combination. Personally.. I have a tablet, and pretty powerful laptop that has mostly taken on the roll of a desktop.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

WillYouStopDave said:


> The latest propaganda that they're trying to make true by saying it often is that "the desktop is dead". Probably has a lot to do with the fact that Windows 8 didn't kill the desktop the way they thought it would.
> 
> Obviously, people are probably buying more portable devices now that they're actually available but there's no way I'd trade my desktop for a laptop. And I'm not even a gamer. If you're a gamer or someone who likes to constantly upgrade your system, trying to work with a laptop is just nuts.
> 
> And I don't feel the need to use the internet when I'm out and about anyway. I guess I would if my time at home was much more limited but if I want to be online, I just stay home.


I HATE Windows EIGHT! Windows8.1 was just released, too.

It took trained people in my company ten minutes to figure out how to put icons on the desktop - it's that weird! It looks like Barney puked all over the screen with an iPad. I CAN'T use it with a touch screen with what I do for a living!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> I HATE Windows EIGHT! Windows8.1 was just released, too.
> 
> It took trained people in my company ten minutes to figure out how to put icons on the desktop - it's that weird! It looks like Barney puked all over the screen with an iPad. I CAN'T use it with a touch screen with what I do for a living!


 I eventually found Classic Shell when I was using W8 (Actually, I found Classic Shell before W8 but had forgotten about it). But there were still some things I didn't like and Metro was still not completely neutralized so I just purged my system of W8 completely and went back to W7. Who needs an OS that tries to force you to change the way you use your computer?

I don't think I'd even heard about the whole Metro thing when I first started up my computer with W8 on it. I just expected it to be basically an updated version of Vista/W7. It was like landing on another planet. I was displeased and was quite glad I didn't actually pay retail for it (came with the system).


----------



## Mike81 (Aug 27, 2013)

I avoided 8 like the plague when I bought my laptop about a year ago. I'm planning to stay on 7 as long as possible.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

i use laptop base since i buy and sell laptops i get a cheap laptop motherboard/base put spare ram and hard drive in it and use it. i don't do any intesive graphical activities so i am happy with the speed of it.


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

Depends on what you need it for. Tablets = Entertainment, watching movies etc, Laptops = Portability, better for work and Desktops = GAMING!!!


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

You left out netbook. I liked mine - until it got fried by a virus.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't own a laptop because they always break. I don't use my tablet because it's too awkward. The desk top is a better option because it's easier to use but it's too clunky. Best option is NetBook. I love my little NetBook.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

arnie said:


> Can someone explain how tablets are anything more than oversized smartphones?


Nope, that's pretty much spot on :b

Marketers want the public to believe they're distinct hardware, but they're all pretty much the same thing - They even run the same OS and have a similar hardware spec.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Mike81 said:


> I avoided 8 like the plague when I bought my laptop about a year ago. I'm planning to stay on 7 as long as possible.


MS is probably gonna be all childish about it and refuse to listen.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

> It looks like Barney puked all over the screen with an iPad. I CAN'T use it with a touch screen with what I do for a living!


This needs to be my siggy for a while. I laughed my head off.

Oh, and in terms of current Desktop OS, MacOS Mavericks and Ubuntu are the winners. I can't choose between the two, except that iTunes has to run on the MacOS, so I can't ditch it and go completely linux. Windows is a piece of trash; too expensive for what they offer.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

I prefer a laptop, since it's portable. Could say the same about a tablet, but I type sooo slowly on that thing. Desktops are nice too, but still prefer my laptop for the sake of portability.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Pike Queen said:


> I prefer a laptop, since it's portable. Could say the same about a tablet, but I type sooo slowly on that thing. Desktops are nice too, but still prefer my laptop for the sake of portability.


I got a nice Bluetooth keyboard that is portable, that I can dock my tablet in and treat it like an actual computer.

It's useless for anything other than convenience, though, because a tablet is really something that is meant for bed or lounging back in a chair. If I wanted an actual working computer with keyboard, I would get on my Desktop or Laptop.

There are conveniences to the tablet, though. My mom has one, too, and she loves hers. She's able to use both a conventional laptop and a tablet for her job.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Would it be easy to post and read the forum with a tablet?


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I like my laptop


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Laying in bed with my laptop


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

desktop, though i wouldn't mind a laptop in bed. when i get a laptop i'll get this thing:


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

komorikun said:


> Would it be easy to post and read the forum with a tablet?


Depends on the tablet.

For me, I have to prop my tablet up and type at an angle. It's not as easy as typing on a laptop, because if the tablet shifts, I _will_ type the wrong thing.

On the other hand, it autocorrects everything, which can be both a good thing and a bad thing. Good, if it's the right word, bad if it's something completely different.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Laptop, with tablet in second place.

*Laptop:* Love hate relationship. I'm glued on it longer compared to a tablet or phone.But, it has been the best thing for me as a college student since I type all of my notes.

*Tablet:* Great for leisure and hobbies (Netflix, writing, games, reading the news). Perfect size for those always on the go.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I would like to replace my PC with a tablet. All I need is a tablet that takes full advantage of all kinds of editing software. Since I doubt serious video editing is an option for modern tablets, I'll have to stick with a PC for a while. The only thing I hate about my PC is it's lack of portability. Having a nice touch screen with an optional keyboard on a tablet would be best. I don't know what's up with me and chairs, but I can't sit in one for longer than 30 mins.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm not one to pounce on "the next best gadget" so I'm still a laptop guy but those tablets with the keyboard attachments do look interesting & convenient for on the go use


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

all in one computer. Laptops I like too because theyre more accessible. But theyre also flimsy.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

I quite like my laptop.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Laptop


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I use a laptop for internet browsing and typing stuff, a desktop computer to edit photos and videos, and a tablet for reading (kindle books) and watching videos.
So I like all three for different reasons, but I use a laptop more frequently.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Meli24R said:


> I use a laptop for internet browsing and typing stuff, a desktop computer to edit photos and videos, and a tablet for reading (kindle books) and watching videos.
> So I like all three for different reasons, but I use a laptop more frequently.


Similar to this, I use a Desktop or laptop for editing photos, videos, and music, and a tablet for basic browsing.

I actually find it really easy to type on the iPad. The on-screen keyboard on the full size one is actually pretty good for typing on forums. It is a bit slower than on a desktop or laptop, but I find, if I want to get my SAS fix, and I don't have access to the other stuff (or if I'm in bed), I find it's really helpful.

Plus, it's easier to watch movies on a tablet. You just prop it up in your lap.


----------



## davidc (Nov 20, 2008)

arnie said:


> Can someone explain how tablets are anything more than oversized smartphones?


I used to think of tablet computers as only expensive toys but I got one earlier this year when I was studying for an exam and it helped a lot. Desktops and laptops are distracting and get in the way when you are working, and with mobiles the screen isn't big enough for reading technical pdfs etc.


----------



## davidc (Nov 20, 2008)

arnie said:


> So what's the point then? Just get a fast smartphone with a 5 inch screen like the s4 and you can do 95% of what could be doing on a tablet. It's funny that the mini tablets are so popular when a 7 inch screen is only 2 inches bigger than a lot of smartphones. What's the point in having both?


A seven inch screen is twice the size of a five inch screen, and smartphones are a lot more expensive than tablets.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Desktop is best for nearly everything.
Better performance, cheaper, easier to fix if something goes wrong, generally more open platform, better input devices and so on and so forth.

I used laptop a fair amount while in school, but that was a practical necessity and not because I felt it a better 'computer experience'.
I could sometimes wish I had a tablet though for when I'm in bed and I want to watch a film, but then most people would probably just have a tv in their bedroom instead.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I choosed laptops as I like them more. The fact they are portable and designed for internet and a bit of performance. Not built to last that much though.
Desktops are built better so they will have a longer life span. Not portable though.
Tablets are versatile, portable and in trends these days but I see them as intermediate products. Not able to fully compete with laptops or desktops on applications performance, with smartphones on communication performance or with cameras on the quality of the pictures.

So each one with their own preference, I guess.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I choose tablet. All I basically do is use the internet and they are so damn convinent for that. You can be laying down watching tv or be literally anywhere in the house and grab the thing. You can do that with a laptop to a certain extent but they are somewhat big and bulky. PCs are too tied down its like you have to choose between using the computer or doing something else.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

SERVER!!!!!

No need to touch or swipe. no need to charge it
or hold in yer fingaz
or look sexy
or wear a dress

more than 1 byte of information


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

A while back, I read the simple formula was: tablet for content consumption, everything else for creation.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Desktop. I feel like tablets are just like an huge ipod.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

laptops. 

over the years when tablets improve, maybe ill get one of those if they become powerful enough


----------

